# HGH AND Test



## 2nd2none (Mar 17, 2018)

Looking to run a 6 month or longer cycle of HGH and Test.
 Thinking of running GH and 1iu for 2 weeks 5-2.
Then 2iu for 2and half months still at 5-2.
Then 3iu rest of the cycle.
Run bout 300mg of Test a week for 5 months then slowly taper it down. 

Diet is very clean, and I lifting 6 days a weeks.


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 17, 2018)

What are your thoughts and reasons for running a "therapeutic" cycle for six months?  What will you do afterwards?  Just drop back down to more traditional TRT dosages?


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 18, 2018)

2nd2none said:


> Looking to run a 6 month or longer cycle of HGH and Test.
> Thinking of running GH and 1iu for 2 weeks 5-2.
> Then 2iu for 2and half months still at 5-2.
> Then 3iu rest of the cycle.
> ...



thats probably the dumbest thing I have seen someone call a cycle in along time lmao

go read some more and come up with a new plan your wasting time and money here


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 12, 2018)

if u want a good cycle u can't just run with gh. u gotta do few thing for example s4 and Cardarine, cjc and ligandrol or shit like that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> if u want a good cycle u can't just run with gh. u gotta do few thing for example s4 and Cardarine, cjc and ligandrol or shit like that



Go **** yourself you greedy SARMS pushing piece of shit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 12, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> if u want a good cycle u can't just run with gh. u gotta do few thing for example s4 and Cardarine, cjc and ligandrol or shit like that



PLZ educate us.  You clearly have the answers and know what your talking about.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 12, 2018)

2nd2none said:


> Looking to run a 6 month or longer cycle of HGH and Test.
> Thinking of running GH and 1iu for 2 weeks 5-2.
> Then 2iu for 2and half months still at 5-2.
> Then 3iu rest of the cycle.
> ...




unless you have sero's or other US GH, dont waste your time with anything less then 2.5iu per day.  

How many cycles have you ran...?  Why only 300mg of tes..?? 

Id be more like 4-600mg for 12-16wks, run your pct.  Run the gh pre cycle and during the cyle, during pct and another month or two out after pct.  

Spill your guts on yourself, you ll get much better advice.  Also when pep/sarm trolls come in your thread it tends to go south.  But we will take care of our friend who thinks he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 12, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> if u want a good cycle u can't just run with gh. u gotta do few thing for example s4 and Cardarine, cjc and ligandrol or shit like that



8=====0

You have just earned yourself another dick!


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry brother, but doesn't appear that you know enough at this point to be running anything.  GH with that level of test is a waste of your hard earned cash.  Unless you are advanced in your workouts, no need to even touch GH.  Just run test as Gymrat said.  And f the sarms....


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 13, 2018)

Easy boy. I m not pushing anything. I just work out like everyone else. I ve seen people doing sarms and results r impressive. Thats why I m saying it. Chill out bro.


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 13, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> Easy boy. I m not pushing anything. I just work out like everyone else. I ve seen people doing sarms and results r impressive. Thats why I m saying it. Chill out bro.



so girl you seen guys doing sarms
and they have good results but you don’t have personal results hmm ok that’s cute


----------



## Colin lin (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello there! We have pharm grade GH source in USA now, all imported from China, 100iu/kits, if you interested please imform me.
My Facebook post was all deleted but the friends are all relevent, welcome to contact me, I will give you more info.
Have a nice day.
Colin


----------



## Trump (Jul 23, 2018)

Colin lin said:


> Hello there! We have pharm grade GH source in USA now, all imported from China, 100iu/kits, if you interested please imform me.
> My Facebook post was all deleted but the friends are all relevent, welcome to contact me, I will give you more info.
> Have a nice day.
> Colin



are they green tops??


----------



## Chriscgt (Oct 27, 2018)

*Results with somatropin and test e*

Just started my cycle of soma and test e today, want to know if anyone has ran this and results in first 30 and 60 days. Also how they felt about the cycle.


----------



## Jin (Oct 27, 2018)

Chriscgt said:


> Just started my cycle of soma and test e today, want to know if anyone has ran this and results in first 30 and 60 days. Also how they felt about the cycle.



Welcome

start your own thread.


----------



## Chriscgt (Oct 27, 2018)

Thank you sir


----------

